# Ventolin(salbutamol)



## Andale (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi ,

Can you say me somebody if the ventolin piles(salbutamol) got the same effectiviness than the clembuterol.?

Only i can get ventolin.

Can i mix it with efedrine,t3 and cafeine?.

Can i do a definition cycle with winstrol and primo only or ihave to put something else.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

no mate been taking it for 30 years,doesnt have those kind of properties .you can mix with gear no probs or as long as youre on no other meds,but as for salbutamol and aas acording to the bma guide book there shouldnt be a prob,but im not sure about the eph,caffine is fine .hope this helps.i also take high doses of thyroxine which is kinda similar as t3 and again no probs.


----------



## zeus4604 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is an extract with reference to the salbutamol ive seen on another site hope it is of use, and i have no claim to any of the authorship.

*Diet and bodybuilding use*

Salbutamol is taken by some as an alternative to Clenbuterol for purposes of fat burning.[2]

In numerous animal studies it has been shown that heart damage has occurred in animals given doses of clenbuterol over extended periods of time. With albuterol ( in the inhaler), no such damage has ever been demonstrated. This may be due to the length of time that a user is exposed to the drug and therefore the likelihood that damage could occur. Many online bodybuilding and sculpting related websites address these issues and the positive and negative effects on humans, most of which show extensive positive results with little to no side effects unlike clenbuterol.[citation needed]

Dosage recommendations vary between most users, given that use of salbutamol for this purpose is considered abuse by most pharmacologists and doctors little to no actual scientific or medical data is available. Doses generally start in the range of 2mg per day, escalating to a maximum of 16mg per day or where side effects are noticed.[citation needed]

hope ive shed some light


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Very interesting indeed


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

*Taken from **www.geocities.com/ask_lpumsun/**Salbutamol*.doc

*SALBUTAMOL (ALBUTEROL)*

High doses of Albuterol, namely 4 mg, 4 times a day were administered to patients with fluctuating Parkinson disease for 14 weeks. Cross-sectional area of thigh muscle was increased by 5.3% that corresponded in no increase in muscle strength test. Fat-free mass was increased by 9.5%.

Thus, in humans, there was only a small effect of Albuterol on increase in muscles, no effect on muscle strength, and only a moderate effect on reduction of fat caused by a huge dose of the drug. Taken together, these and similar data did not support further development of this or related compounds for use in humans to combat obesity. For comparison, use of a significantly lower dose of Albuterol in pigs in a 10 week study with an initial dose of 3.3 mg/day in week 1 increasing to 8.1 mg/day in week 10 resulted in a 14% increase inlongissmus dorsi (LD) muscles and a16% reduction of back fat versus controls.

Some studies have found an increase in muscle strength in humans on Albuterol.

However in all the studies researchers did not note a reduction of fat and/or body weight, the necessary characteristic of a drug against obesity.

For example, a high dose of 8 mg/day of slow-release salbutamol was administered orally for 3 weeks to healthy young men. It was found that there was a 12 % increase in strength of both quadriceps muscles and 22% increase in strength of the hamstring muscles of dominant leg. The strength of the non-dominant hamstring muscles however returned to baseline values at the end of the trial. No effect in body weight, skin fold thickness, lean body mass or limb circumferences were found. No significant change in the grip strength of either hand in these subjects was found during the trial.

The Earlier studies of beta-2 agonists against obesity indicate low efficacy of such drugs in humans. High doses of inhaled Salbutamol (5 mg, 4 times a day) for 8 months in patients with chronic airflow limitations did not result in change of any obesity characteristic versus baseline including fat, body weight, hand grip strength and resting energy expenditure. It was concluded that the clinical use of regular high-doses of beta-2 agonists bynebulizer / Inhalers is not likely to contribute to the weight loss seen in patients with COPD because the beta-2 agonist therapy increases Resting Energy Expenditure in some COPD patients was not confirmed.

In another study, a high dose of Albuterol, 16 mg/day was administered for 6 weeks versus a placebo. It was found that there was an improvement in the Albuterol group with respect to exercises in the quadriceps muscles. No effect was found with respect to the cross-sectional area of the thigh.

Salbutamol, 12 mg/day versus placebo, was administered to young athletes for 3 weeks who conducted exercise. Salbutamol significantly increased time to exhaustion during exercise. Body weight did not change in salbutamol group versus placebo.

A number of studies in vivo with beta-agonists indicated that lipolysis (reduction of fat) related with beta-2 adrenergic stimulation is impaired in obese versus lean human.

Thus, the use of beta-2 agonists with respect to lipolysis in obese individuals should be of no value.

*THE CONCLUSION*

The Salbutamol (Albuterol) increases muscles and reduces fat in livestock animals. Application of Salbutamol results in increase in muscles in veals and pigs from 14 to 24% versus control and decrease in back fat from 16 to 25%. Therefore Albuterol can be considered for reduction of fat and for increase in muscles of obese people.

The research in vivo studies of effects of beta-2 agonists against obesity indicated low efficacy in human. Specifically:

a) Only one out of six long term studies showed both increase in muscle and reduction of fat in treated patients.

B) In the study increase in muscles was weak, reduction of fat was moderate and no increase in muscle strength was found;

c) Three studies that have found increase in muscle strength did not find reduction of fat or body weight; and

d) Lipolysis induced by beta-2 agonists is impaired in obese versus lean human that disfavor use of drugs in obese individuals.

However, the oral administration of beta-2 agonist salbutamol (Albuterol) in livestock animals (veals, pigs, poultry) results in increase in muscles and significant reduction of fat. Thus Albuterol could be recommended for reduction of fat of obese people and increase in muscles of obese individuals.

The method based on the above all stated research discloses that oral administration of Albuterol for 6 months significantly reduces fat and increases muscles in human. Thus oral administration of Albuterol helps in reduction of obesity and increase in muscle strength of obese people and a slow release of Salbutamol has been shown to increase voluntary muscle strength in healthy men.

The Albuterol is used to combat obesity in humans. Preferably, 4mg of Albuterol is administered orally twice a day for 6 months. This use results in significant reduction of fat (up to 17%) and increase in muscles (up to 12%) in human.

Thus oral Albuterol can be used for reduction of fat and increase in muscles strength in obese patients. Increase in muscles of patients is highly important and necessary because it permits them to be physically active and able to walk and be active, prolonging their life expectancy and improving their quality of life.

Example: Patients are selected that have a body mass index (BMI) of 30 or greater. Selected patients are stratified by age, gender, and body weight and randomly assigned to receive Albuterol (2 mg 3 times daily) all patients are advised regarding a hypo caloric diet and an exercise regimen. Primary outcomes include changes in body weight (kg), BMI, waist circumference, blood pressure, glucose, lipids and insulin sensitivity.

Favorable changes are seen in the groups for many.


----------

